# Back button glitch



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2018)

Using desktop with windows 10 & chrome. When I respond to a thread & post a comment, then hit the back button. Instead of bringing me back to the thread I just commented on, it brings me back to the bottom of the page that the thread was on. It's been going on for a few days. Anybody else having this experience? I think I will try Firefox & see if it's doing it there too.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes...  same here...  I have to refresh the page to see my  post....
Seems stuff doesn't update unless you reload SMF...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2018)

OK, after switching to Firefox, the back button problem does not happen.
But Firefox is much slower than chrome, so if there is a fix for Chrome it would be greatly appreciated.
I'm going to re-boot my computer & see if that helps.
Thanks Al


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2018)

Do all the updates for FF...  Mine is screaming fast....


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 30, 2018)

FFox is what I use also. Plenty fast here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2018)

re-booting didn't help.
I will check to see if my Firefox has been updated.
Thanks guys!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2018)

Yep I'm updated to the latest version, so I'll use it for a while & see how I like it.
Al


----------



## normanaj (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm using Chromium on a Linux machine.I'm going to give it a try right now.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 30, 2018)

No issue with Chromium on my machine.Will see about FF right now.FF is fine also.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2018)

It is working fine this morning, a little slow, but at least the back button takes you back to where you were!
Thanks, whoever fixed this!
Al


----------



## schlotz (Jan 1, 2019)

Al,
Chrome can get hung up in its shorts on occasion. Worse case you may need to resort to clearing the browser data found under the vertical three dots and selecting more tools.

Matt


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2019)

I got logged off twice today using the back button. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2019)

schlotz said:


> Al,
> Chrome can get hung up in its shorts on occasion. Worse case you may need to resort to clearing the browser data found under the vertical three dots and selecting more tools.
> 
> Matt



Thanks Matt!
If it acts up again I will try what you suggest.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Matt!
> If it acts up again I will try what you suggest.
> Al



Ctrl h also works.


----------

